# Changing Work Endorsement on VISITORS VISA, while in South Africa



## jonathan_sil (Jun 22, 2016)

Dear all,

I am completely confused or perhaps not willing to understand, but I haven't found a direct answer to my problem:

I am married to a South African citizen, I obtained a Visitor's Visa with an endorsement to work at a Nelson Mandela Metropolitan University for a period of 36 months. It states on my visa : To accompany SAC SPOUSE ________ while taking employment at _________ for a period of 36 months. 

Unfortunately due to a problem with their budget, NMMU is not able to employ me at the moment. 
I have been looking for work, but have only found bits and pieces, with one place asking if they are allowed to employ me, but it would only be for very few hours a month. I told them I could work for them if I got an endorsement. 

MY QUESTION IS: WHAT DO I NEED TO DO IN ORDER TO GET AN ENDORSEMENT TO WORK IN ANOTHER PLACE WITH MY EXISTING VISA? WILL I NEED TO RE-APPLY FOR MY VISA? WITH ALL THE MEDICAL, RADIOLOGICAL, POLICE REPORTS ETC. ? IS THERE AN OPTION TO BE ENDORSED BY SEVERAL EMPLOYERS? WHAT DOCUMENTS DO I NEED? AND HOW IS THIS DONE?

In order to make a living working, while supporting my wife, I would need to work at several places at a time. Is this even possible with my current status? 

I hope there is someone out there who can answer my question - I have searched the threads but haven't been able to find an answer to my specific problem, although I have found out that mine is most probably a Visitors Visa Section 11(6)

I thank you in advance


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

> WILL I NEED TO RE-APPLY FOR MY VISA? WITH ALL THE MEDICAL, RADIOLOGICAL, POLICE REPORTS ETC. ?


Yes.



> IS THERE AN OPTION TO BE ENDORSED BY SEVERAL EMPLOYERS?


No.

Good luck!


----------

